# Found My Own Fix For My IBS w/Diarrhea



## FoundMyOwnIBSCure (Jan 30, 2015)

*MY IBS CURE:* I eat *1-2 large pieces of cheese (not the processed American or individually wrapped types, but rather Aged Swiss, Cheddar, Colby-Jack, Colby-Jack w/jalapenos, Provolone, etc.) before breakfast, and the same at dinner/night time with my medications 2-3 hours before bed time.* The DIARRHEA is GONE COMPLETELY now, and if I eat too much of the cheese I have a challenge (though not constipated) passing my now solid stool. I'm virtually free to live a normal life. I used to keep a spare shirt, pants, underwear, socks and shoes under my desk at work, but not any more.

*NOTES: *

*20150510 - I recently stopped taking my 1 x daily Citrucel Fiber capsules, though continuing my 2 slices of cheese daily, and my IBS symptoms returned within half-a day.*

I will spare you all the details of my situation because that probably won't help most of you. Suffice to say that I was diagnosed with IBS w/diarrhea about 1987, and I could keep it in check with a high-fiber diet and lots of aerobic exercise (running). This was after being put on Lobrax (If I recall correctly). It took me experimenting with sooo many foods (adding or taking away), but in the Fall of 2014 I was able to identify one type of food that is as good as a cure for me as I'll probably ever get. The best part of my story, is that there are ABSOLUTELY NO MEDICATIONS involved.

If you wish to contact me, I can be reached at [email protected]

God bless and good luck to you all!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Congratulations.


----------



## FoundMyOwnIBSCure (Jan 30, 2015)

Thank you jaumeb! I wish the same for your ailments my friend


----------



## Groove (Feb 2, 2015)

That's awesome, Bruce! A very creative solution.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I wonder if it is the increase of fat that helped with the symptoms. Now I have been free of D for some days and I started to eat fruit today (banana). I have been eating a lot of fat (avocados, nuts).


----------



## FoundMyOwnIBSCure (Jan 30, 2015)

Groove said:


> That's awesome, Bruce! A very creative solution.


Thanks Grove!


----------



## FoundMyOwnIBSCure (Jan 30, 2015)

jaumeb said:


> I wonder if it is the increase of fat that helped with the symptoms. Now I have been free of D for some days and I started to eat fruit today (banana). I have been eating a lot of fat (avocados, nuts).


I do not know. All I know is that it works for me, so I'm sticking with it. Best to you finding what works for you!


----------



## Noodles87 (Nov 18, 2014)

I wonder if it is the glutamine in the cheese being absorbed by your small intestines and therefore providing healing? And/or depending on the cheese you are using may contain probiotics? Or the sulphur in the cheese...
Many possible variables....
Good to hear you found your own personal cure!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I am dairy intolerant and I don't eat cheese. I ate a lot of cheese back in 2009 and I don't think it helped. Nevertheless, if I can tolerate some kind of dairy (goat? sheep?) in the future, I'll try this solution.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/170921-will-someone-try-this-easycheap-test-and-see-if-it-works-for-them/

The link, above, is to a different forum post from someone who took the cheese cure. In their case it was camembert.


----------



## athlon4800 (Jun 10, 2013)

It was probably the probiotics in the cheese that is bringing you relief. Cheese is made via fermentation by good bacteria. Whatever the reason, fantastic to hear that you are better!


----------



## FoundMyOwnIBSCure (Jan 30, 2015)

Noodles87 said:


> I wonder if it is the glutamine in the cheese being absorbed by your small intestines and therefore providing healing? And/or depending on the cheese you are using may contain probiotics? Or the sulphur in the cheese...
> Many possible variables....
> Good to hear you found your own personal cure!


I have no idea what in my diet beyond the Aged Swiss cheese and the Citrucel fiber capsules that is restoring my digestion to what I feel is better than most people's normal.

Thank you for your kind words and I wish you success in finding your own cure as well. Have you tried what I'm doing? I would be curious to know.

Best blessings always!

Bruce


----------



## FoundMyOwnIBSCure (Jan 30, 2015)

Moises said:


> http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/170921-will-someone-try-this-easycheap-test-and-see-if-it-works-for-them/
> 
> The link, above, is to a different forum post from someone who took the cheese cure. In their case it was camembert.


Thanks for the tip Moises! Going to check it out now. Please take a look back at my original post under "NOTES" as you may find some new information more helpful on another contributor to my cure.

Best Always!

Bruce


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

So it is the methyl cellulose combined with cheese that actually works. Shocking.

Thanks for the update as I think that's an important detail.


----------

